# prices



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

anyone know the prices for a new hoyt.

the hoyts im interested in are the kobalt, superhawk and powerhawk.

if you could give me an estimate or the real price thanx.


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the retail price on super hawk are 499 and power hawk is 599, don't hold me to my i'm just thinking on top of my head, hope this gets you going in right direction


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*thanx*

thank you for the information anyone else got any prices or odff the top ideas, or reports on bows the ups and the downs


----------

